# Desert Hairy Scorpion Care Sheet



## ScorpDude (Aug 7, 2011)

Had a crack at writing a care sheet for desert hairy scorpions today, thought as they're such a popular pet species such a guide might be useful to folk 

http://www.reptileexpert.org/desert-hairy-scorpion-care/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## neonstarz495 (Aug 9, 2011)

Great care sheet, really useful info. Great Job


----------

